# Question about swords



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a few swords in my tank and they are growing way too tall. How do i trim these down to make them smaller without hurting them? I'm all to familiar with terrestrial plants and trimming those since I work with plants and plant related questions all day, but this has got me stumped. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------

